# need help with alpine 3555 amplifier



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

anyone have a alpine 3555 amp that can help me set this thing up, a friend recently gave it to me and I didn't get a manual with it. Need to know how to set the switches to run it in bridged 2 ch mode. THANKS


----------

